# Alum. Kehoe JIG



## Midway (Sep 30, 2015)

For all you Kehoe jig users. slot in alum. jig is 2 deg. in all the videos and documation they

say the slot is 1 deg. Rusty Nail loaned me his new jig and i set it up on my bridgeport with

digital readout and checked the slot angle. The guide slot has 1 deg angle PER SIDE. 1 +1 = 2 deg.

the sled to cut pins should be 1 deg. (.01745 per inch)

Cut a pin and measure from small end 1.00 and make a mark on top edge, now measure at very

top of pin at small end and at marked area if everything is right the difference will be .0349


----------

